# wine racks



## Runningwolf (Feb 7, 2011)

Ibglowin was right . Sams Club has the commercial wines racks back in stock. $80.00


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Feb 7, 2011)

Yeah i have seen those and almost bought some - i just don't have a membership yet.


----------



## robie (Feb 7, 2011)

They are great, I'm not a member, so I had a friend get me one.
I put it together inside my closet down in the basement. It makes a great, cool place to age my bottled wine.

Each shelf is rated at 300 pounds! It has 7 shelves. One thing it has, which I thought was a very nice extra, is metal rods, which go between the front and back rails to keep the bottles from accidentally falling through.


----------



## GerardVineyard (Feb 7, 2011)

Does Sams Club still give out a day pass?


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 7, 2011)

These are available only on line only. They do not carry them in any store. You can also buy them directly from the company that makes them, Seville. It will cost $10.00 more but your not paying tax on it. These racks are a steal for the amount they hold and quality.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Feb 7, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> These are available only on line only. They do not carry them in any store. You can also buy them directly from the company that makes them, Seville. It will cost $10.00 more but your not paying tax on it. These racks are a steal for the amount they hold and quality.



I totally agree - i have a few of those on my list of things to get


----------



## deboard (Feb 7, 2011)

Looks like you can buy extra shelves from seville as well. Myself, I'd be afraid to stack the wine bottles as they show in the pictures. I have two curious cats, and I can just imagine the chain reaction!


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 7, 2011)

Oh ye of little faith! 



Runningwolf said:


> Ibglowin was right . Sams Club has the commercial wines racks back in stock. $80.00


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 7, 2011)

deboard said:


> Looks like you can buy extra shelves from seville as well. Myself, I'd be afraid to stack the wine bottles as they show in the pictures. I have two curious cats, and I can just imagine the chain reaction!



No need to be afraid. They have rods that attach on the side to prevent that from happening. You'll be surprised how stable the bottles are. I would not advise buying any extra shelves as it is designed already for the maximum amount of bottles. They would work though if you have another one of there flat shelf racks and wanted to add a few of these to it.



ibglowin said:


> Oh ye of little faith!



LOL, I would go talk to Father Al but he has been in trouble himself today (instigator).


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 7, 2011)

Its He(( when the Priest needs to go to confession more so than the Parishioners!


----------



## twistedvine (Feb 8, 2011)

What you can do is purchase 2 of these racks and then a couple extra shelves and use the extra shelves inbetween the two racks. I would also find some way to attach it to the wall. I have a toddler who loves to climb. and I could also see the cats climbing on it. I bet a couple of those appliance straps (nylon strap that attaches to an appliance and then to the wall) would keep it from tipping...


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 8, 2011)

twistedvine said:


> What you can do is purchase 2 of these racks and then a couple extra shelves and use the extra shelves inbetween the two racks. ...



Hey now, thats a great idea if you have the wall space!


----------



## robie (Feb 8, 2011)

twistedvine said:


> What you can do is purchase 2 of these racks and then a couple extra shelves and use the extra shelves inbetween the two racks. I would also find some way to attach it to the wall. I have a toddler who loves to climb. and I could also see the cats climbing on it. I bet a couple of those appliance straps (nylon strap that attaches to an appliance and then to the wall) would keep it from tipping...



The website says they are out of extra shelves for now.

Mine came with safety straps. Could be dangerous without them, even in my closet.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 8, 2011)

Mine did not come with straps. I don't really feel there is any danger and they are very stable UNLESS if you live in an earth quake area or have kids that like to climb.


----------



## robie (Feb 8, 2011)

Save the wine, save the wine!


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Feb 8, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Mine did not come with straps. I don't really feel there is any danger and they are very stable UNLESS if you live in an earth quake area or have kids that like to climb.



*Yeah! I don't need no stinkin' straps!*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KcENJN-X95U"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KcENJN-X95U[/ame]


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 9, 2011)

Holy crap how would you liked to of cleaned up that mess


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 9, 2011)

HOLY COW, that was hard to sit and watch.............. :<


----------



## Tom (Feb 9, 2011)

Now this looks like a set up

My question.. WHY ?


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Feb 9, 2011)

Tom said:


> Now this looks like a set up
> 
> My question.. WHY ?



Probably viral advertisement for the company that sells the aforementioned straps.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Feb 9, 2011)

UglyBhamGuy said:


> Probably viral advertisement for the company that sells the aforementioned straps.



Well - it does make a good selling point of view!!


----------

